# gta 5



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone else getting down? We have that fruity "world of weirdos" thread (hahahaha NERDS!!!! .) So I thought id see if anyone else was vegging out to gta. Ive been for 2 days now and this game is amazing. It seriously feels like im playing a movie. They nailed the backgrounds. Its unreal. Well just seeing if any other overgrown kids were reliving tueir wasted youth.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Haven't got that one yet. Been sucked into Red Dead Redemption after a 2 month Assasin's Creed binge. 
If it's as awesome as you make it sound, I may have to put that on my list of games to get.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh no....I can't escape it here either?! Russell's been sting since it can't out. He just beat it. I hate Trevor ha. I played it the other day for like an hour. I don't get it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Trevor is awesome lol. Typical psycho junky lol.

I love it echo, rdr was my shit too. I havent bought a new game since saints row 3. Was gonna get sr4 but something in my brain screamed new gta. I hated the gta 4 but this sob here is amazing.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I hate him lol. His voice drives me nuts. I might play for an hour tonight if I get bored enough Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

It's that good? Now I think I'll have to get it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> It's that good? Now I think I'll have to get it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I dont do uppers and ive slept 3 hours in 2 days lol. If im not working or working a dog, im playn gta lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I downloaded SR4 from PSPlus. I played it for a pretty long time. It's kinda neat. Just takes more then that to hold my attention. 
Def gonna check out GTA. I didn't like the old ones on the original PS. I'm not a very good driver in the video game world. LOL! I'm sure the newer ones are more interesting.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Its been on all day and the majority of the nights here lol, been playing online too


----------



## swayzeexpress (Sep 5, 2013)

Its probably one of the best games I've played. The driving is amazing very very realistic for the most part.

Cody


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

That and like almost all GTA games the replay value is infinite. You can always go back and play it, they did awesome with this one too


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes beat the game to. Like the story line ,but think the ending could have been better. Trevor a nut had me rollin lol... Thought it was funny when michel and his wife went to therapy and they start arguing that ishh was funny.
Im buying everything like tanks planes cars ect... 
One question has anyone got to train with chop??? 
I cant get the app it says to get. Lmk


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I downloaded the app but haven't used it.


----------

